# Iris CLS 960



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello,
Has anyone tried using this pen/crate for training? It comes in 3 sizes and seems a little less cage like than other crates. Thoughts?














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I haven't used it but I think it is real cute.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a cute xpen!


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

So cute! 

I don't have that model. I have the white Iris xpen that has the white rods that attaches the panels, bought it in both the shorter and taller heights -- and love them. 

The ones I have come apart easily, which is very handy. I bought extra panels for each so have the freedom of making different configurations when more space was needed, and the panels can be used for other things too (now that my dog is twelve months old and not being crated except for that rare moment now and then, I use the panels to block off stairwells, block off parts of rooms that may have something in it that is troublesome -- tree at Christmas, etc.). They were well worth the money. 

The pens are also handy to take to others' homes when visiting, to give the option of having a safe spot to put the dog for a little while if needed. Transports easily.


----------

